# US to NZ retirees



## quiltladydurango (May 14, 2015)

Hi all--My husband and I are retired and have started a 6 month stay here to complete the first of our 2 stays to apply for a permanent resident's visa. Our daughter and grandkids are here, so we want to be near them. We don't know a lot about how moving here will affect our Social Security taxes-wise. Are any of you in this stage of life and making the move here? We'd love to hear how people in our stage of life are adjusting and what challenges (other than the cost of living and the Auckland housing market) people are facing. Regarding the housing market--has anyone found anything reasonable less than 40 minutes from Auckland? Cheers, Marianne


----------

